# Virtuelle Maschine auf Server



## shadie (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder etwas mit meinem Homeserver vor.

Da der PC von meiner Schewster schon etwas veraltet ist und nicht mehr so sauber läuft, habe ich mir gedacht auf meinem Server einfach eien Virtuelle Maschine zu erstellen (Ubuntu OS),
so dass Sie dann von Ihrem PC dadrauf zugreifen kann.

Der Server hat einen E8500 8GB Ram und wird beides nie ausnutzen müssen.

Meine Frage nun, wie stelle ich das an?
Ich erstelle zur Zeit die maschine mit Virtual Box aber wie kann meine Siss von Ihrem PC auf die Maschine vom Server zugreifen?

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar und wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Jimini (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Virtuelel Maschine auf Server*

Du kannst mit VirtualBox eine VM starten und ihr beim Start einen RDP-Port mitgeben, über welchen deine Schwester mit einem RDP-Client die VM erreichen kann. Allerdings benötigt man für sowas meines Wissens schon eine grafische Oberfläche, was die Kiste deiner Schwester womöglich mehr belastet als der normale Betrieb.
Schau mal hier rein: virtualbox ubuntu headless - Google-Suche

MfG Jimini


----------



## CiususX (12. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir mal VDI an.
Ich bezweifle zwar das du was auf Anhieb findest - was auch funktioniert - aber es ist denk ich die Lösung deines Problems.


----------



## shadie (12. Oktober 2011)

Also glaubt Ihr 2, dass das gar nichts bringt und der pc meiner Schwester dadurch nicht entlastet wird?

Hätte ich mir jetzt eigentlich anders vorgestellt.

Woher bekomtm mann denn einen RDP Client?
Hatte vorhin mal auf meinem PC Virtualbox installiert aber das hatte ja gar nix gebracht.

ALso auf dem server ist ubuntu nun in einer virtuellen maschine eingespeist was muss ich nun tun um von einem fremden PC sprich meinem oder von meiner schwester dadrauf zu zu greifen?

Danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## CiususX (12. Oktober 2011)

Nimm einfach vino (ist VNC-Server) und starte das.
Danach gehst du zu deiner Schwester an den Rechner und nimmst einen VNC-Client (UltraVNC, etc.) und verbindest dich zu deinem Ubuntu. Fertig!

Mit dieser Konstellation sollte der Rechner deiner Schwester entlasstet werden, weil VNC nix großartig an Ressourcen braucht. Wenn du eine VDI-Lösung willst dann braucht der Rechner deiner Schwester wiederrum einen Client, welcher dann aber auch ein paar mehr Ressourcen benötigt. Zumindestens wenn du Videos, Musik und soweiter anschauen/anhören möchtest.

Denn VDI bekommt sozusagen nur die Daten über das Netz und dein Empfänger muss sie noch verarbeiten.
Bei VNC kommt sofort alles über das Netz. (Hat vor und Nachteile)


----------



## shadie (13. Oktober 2011)

So vielen Dank noch mal für die Hilfe.

Hätte nun aber ein anderes problem.
Da Ubuntu Ihr nicht gefallen hat, habe ich eine Maschine mit Vista erstellt (Hatte noch ne nicht benutzt cd da)

Ich habe nun den Controller auf bridge gestellt internetverbindung steht die IP Adresse habe ich auch aber ich kann mt remote desktop nicht drauf zugreifen?!

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## CiususX (13. Oktober 2011)

Systemsteuerung --> System --> Remoteeinstellungen --> Oben ein Haken setzen und bei "Verbindung auf Remotecomputern zulassen, auf denen eine beliebige Version von Remotedesktop ausgeführt wird" auswählen --> Ok/Übernehmen

Wie du an die IP kommst oder an den Hostnamen weißt du hoffentlich.


----------



## shadie (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo noch mal,

das habe ich alles übernommen war aber schon eingerichtet.

Die IP Adresse habe ich mir einfach aus dem Menü der Fritzbox geholt.
Ich habs mit der IP versucht und habe auch erfahren, dass man die Host IP nimmt und dahinter :3389 macht.
Das habe ich nun auch mal versucht aber so lande ich nur auf dem Desktop des Servers und oben in der Remote Leiste steht dann auch nur die IP vom Server.

Windows habe ich auch schon aktiviert.

Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand eine AHnung, warum ich mich via Remote nicht direkt in die Virtuelle maschine einloggen kann?

Internet usw funzt ja auch alels prima -.-


----------



## CiususX (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du auf dem Desktop des Servers landest, dann hast du die falsche IP eingegeben.

Wenn das Virtuelle Netzwerkinterface deiner VM auf Bridge gestellt ist sollte es von deiner FritzBox eine IP bekommen. In dem Fall solltest du auch auf deine VM kommen. Aber wenn es auf NAT steht dann kann die VM zwar ins Internet aber du kommst nicht ohne port-Forwarding auf die VM.

Also, stell das Virtuelle Interface auf "Bridge"-Modus. Danach gehst du mal in die VM und holst dir die IP (mit ipconfig. Wie das geht findest du im Netz.). Wenn nun die IP 192.168.178.xxx ist und deine FritzBox auch mit der IP 192.168.178.xxx anfängt, ist deine VM, dein Server, der Rechner deiner Schwester im gleichen Netz. Daaaaann solltest du auch problemlos auf deine VM connecten können.

Für die Zukunft solltest du dir vlt. mal Virtualisierung, NAT-ing, Bridging, usw. anschauen.

Wenn noch Fragen sind kann ich dir vlt. auch besser via ICQ helfen.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Oktober 2011)

MAch einfach rechtsklick auf deinem Server-> "Arbeitsplatz" dann manage/verwalten , dann weiter zu Local Users and Computers, dann Groups, dann Remote Desktop Users doppelklicken, dann Add -> PCNAMEDEINERSCHWESTER\BenutzernamedeinerschwesteraufihremComputer     ok ok nochmal probieren


----------



## shadie (15. Oktober 2011)

Soo ich habe alles versucht server hat ne eigene ip virtuelle maschine hat ne eigene ip das ist alles okay ich kann von allen rechnern im netzwerk auf die virtuelel maschine zugreifen aber eben nur auf den PC an sich und nicht über Remote Desktop.

Was ich jetzt rausgefunden habe ist, dass Remote Desktop nur mit Ultimate und Prof, funzt das is aber glaube ich keins von beiden -.-
Ich habs Jetzt mit Teamviewer gemacht hat auch alels wunderbar geklappt aber da habe ich keinen Ton und Bilder wie Youtube ruckeln.

hat noch wer eine Idee womit ich besser drauf zugreifen kann?


----------

